# The Evil Brush



## Jazz & Jules

Was packing my suitcase while at my sisters the other day and had Jules brush laying on the floor. Well, the video tells the rest of the story!


----------



## KatzNK9

Oh my! That was totally adorable! I turned the volume way up & when Ozzy heard that cute little bark, he sat here watching & cocking his head so he enjoyed your share too.

Thanks! Loved it!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

You have a VERY brave puppy there. Takes a lot of guts to take on an evil hairbrush like that. You must feel very safe with Jules guarding your house:


----------



## justmejanis

Oh my, that was hysterical! What a brave little man Jules is. Bad brush, very bad brush! Must be those porcupine quills that worried him so. That was just too funny!


----------



## olliewood

Awww what a cutie, fancy that naughty mummy of your leaving that nasty brush lying around. I think Jules had better come live with me till mummy can be trusted again (pretty pretty please)


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Oh what a great video!! I can't believe he is barking like that already!! What a Monster!! Tee Hee...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

OMG that was hysterical. I love looking at things through the eyes of a puppy!! My older dog would of had that brush eaten into little pieces in that amount of time. Thanks for sharing that video.


----------



## Anitalouisa

Oh, so CUTE! When he finally got the courage to put his paw on it and then jumped back! lol! It's so sweet when they get scared over significantly little things like a brush.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

That made me giggle outloud!


----------



## RickGibbs

:lol: That is so funny..... Man, I miss when Samson was that small.....it's been a long time....


----------



## goldengirls&boys

:lol: :lol: :heartbeat :roflmao: :roflmao: :heartbeat Oh my gosh that was just too funny.....you had me laughing so. Oh Jules is just so adorable. I thought it was so cute the way he slowly tapped the brush and got it on it side then did his little jumping around it again.....I just loved it!!!! Wonderful video!!!!:dblthumb2 I sent it to myself so I could watch it again and again.....LOL


----------



## moverking

I don't know how I missed this....you made my morning with this video, I'm still giggling. The slow paw raise and tap was soooo brave! LOL.
Thanks for the morning smiles.....


----------



## Doreens

Oh That was great Tony & I was laughing our heads off. So funny.Jules is cute & adorable She is beautifull. You could watch them play all day couldnt you hehe. I just love that puppy stage


----------



## flamingo_sandy

That was SO darn cute! And that little puppy voice ... so sweet!


----------



## Jazz's Mom

That was great! I didn't have the volume up at first so I missed the first few barks (it was great even without sound!) Poor thing, everytime he got brave enough to get close, the nasty thing "bit" him!


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Oh my goodness...that was so cute. I had to keep rewinding to watch him put his paw up and tap the brush. Who says that goldens can't be good watchdogs!!!??? You'll never need to worry with that little guy in the house. LOL


----------



## Ninde'Gold

LOL, that was so cute and funny. Thanks for the laugh  At 7 months, Tucker still bounces around like that...lol.

Must be a Golden thing :


----------



## Wrigleysmom

still love that vid, just watched in again for like the 10th time-so cute!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

You are my biggest fan!!!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom

ROFLMAOOOOOOOO!!!!!! OMG!!!! I still have tears rolling down my face from laughing so hard. That was just too funny. That was great. OMG!!! When he pawed the brush and jumped back, I lost it. He certainly was letting the brush know how he felt about it. Its too bad you didnt have a string or something tied to it, to pull it when he was going at it. That was hilarious. What a great video. America's Funniest Videos for sure. Thanks so much for sharing. I missed it the first time around.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

I actually just sent in the video last Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Jazz & Jules said:


> I actually just sent in the video last Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good for you. That should win something. That is just too funny not too. Good luck and let us know how it goes. I think it should win first prize myself. That was just way too funny. Im still laughing just thinking about it. I have to remember to show it to my dad. He will love it. I sent a few emails to some friends to watch it. Its just too funny not to share.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Brinkleysmom said:


> Good for you. That should win something. That is just too funny not too. Good luck and let us know how it goes. I think it should win first prize myself. That was just way too funny. Im still laughing just thinking about it. I have to remember to show it to my dad. He will love it. I sent a few emails to some friends to watch it. Its just too funny not to share.


 
My dear goodness!! Thank You SOOOOO much!!!! I would just be tickled pink if it even got shown on TV. Not sure with the quality though/


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Jazz & Jules said:


> My dear goodness!! Thank You SOOOOO much!!!! I would just be tickled pink if it even got shown on TV. Not sure with the quality though/


Oh trust me, there have been some poor quality videos on the air on those shows so not to worry. I will be very surprised if it does not win something. Its too funny not to. I am still laughing every time I think about it. I have sent out emails to about fifteen people to watch this. Its just so funny and yet adorable. What a great keepsake you have of your little furbaby.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

That was too, cute! And the whole time that tail kept wagging!


----------



## Sivin

I was interrupted from viewing your whole video last night by Cara, who must have been convinced there was another dog in the house. So I turned it off and attempted to hit the hay but Cara would have none of that. She continued to be very excited over the next 20 minutes, enough so for me to awaken my husband and comment on it.

I put it on again today and she stood here watching, and trying to climb on the desk to see the video better. It was hysterical.

I loved your film. Adorable pup, BIG bark for such a little one, and very entertaining!

Regards
Helaine


----------



## wilki5

That really made me laugh!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mybuddy

Martha!! I just saw this tonight and cant stop laughing. I thought I was going to smash through the screen of my puter and try to grab that little guy and kiss him all over when he stuck out his paw for the first time and tried to touch the brush. That was the cutest ever!!!!!! I am totally in love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel

That is just too funny. I laughed my head off and the pups are just looking at me and then the screen "Mom where is the puppy, we can see it". Poor guy being attacked by that big bad brush.


----------



## sharlin

How cute is that?????? LMAO!!!!!! Get that burned to CD/DVD to keep forever!!!!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

And look at him now...


----------



## Jazz & Jules

sharlin said:


> How cute is that?????? LMAO!!!!!! Get that burned to CD/DVD to keep forever!!!!!!


I actually have it submitted to AFV and received release forms in the mail to sign!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Tailer'sFolks said:


> And look at him now...


Yup Tailer, he is a little devil for sure!!!!!!!


----------



## Dino

hahahaha, what a cutie!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

I just watched this again. Man, why did you let that little guy grow up ??? Daisy was listening, cocking her head this way and that. 

Too cute. A devil, no way ... he's an angel, I know it


----------



## goldenluver

I don't know how I missed this video. I couldn't stop smiling throughout the whole thing. That was just the cutest video. What a little cutie pie. I have to go back and watch it again


----------



## skyqueen

thanks for sharing that, it made my day. me and my baby Sky watched it together.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Thank You everyone so much and am happy I could put a smile on so many faces!!!!!!!

I am sending in the release forms today so wish us luck that we at least get put on TV!


----------



## MisterBailey

aww, that was so cute! Its so funny to watch them act like a big brave dog barking and pouncing and then bolt away from the thing!

Hope you get on the TV!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

that had to be the cutest puppy video i ever did see, you will be a winner, it was so cute and hysterical, the title says it all, the evil brush, what a brave little puppy. good luck, keep everyone posted.


----------

